# Can anyone identify this plant?



## NancyNGA (Oct 7, 2016)

It has sprung up along the edge of a pond---a lot of it.

Full view:



Zoom in a little:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2016)

No, I don't think I've seen this one before.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2016)

Does it or will it get berries on it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2016)

My husband knows plants.  I'll ask him when he comes in from trimming the trees.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe skunk cabbage?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

oldman said:


> Does it or will it get berries on it?


I don't know yet.  It just appeared at the edge of a pond late this summer, when the water level went down a lot.  Maybe it's not well developed enough yet to recognize.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Maybe skunk cabbage?


Pappy, this is/will be a tall plant, I think, with sprouts that look like the skunk cabbage, at joints along the stem.  It also appears to have something that looks like roots at the top.  Weird.  I'll take another picture when it matures, but it might be going dormant for the winter soon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know what it is but it looks like it might be aggressive. Something you might not want invading the whole area.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2016)

Husband says it's not skunk cabbage but he's not sure what it is.  Maybe some kind of sedge.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

Sedge looks like a good place to start.  There are lots of varieties. Could be it lays on the ground and sprouts roots like runners. I'll check it again next time I'm out there.  If I figure it out I'll post back.  Thanks Annie.


----------



## Lon (Oct 12, 2016)

Ah Yes.  It's a Progorus Posolorus & is edible when boiled with carrots and potatos. Bon Apetit.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

Lon said:


> Ah Yes.  It's a Progorus Posolorus & is edible when boiled with carrots and potatos. Bon Apetit.



Thank you, Lon.  I'll start a pot boiling.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2017)

I never did identify the one above.   Here is another one.  Does anyone know what it is?

Growing at the edge of the woods, from a tree-like bush about 8 feet tall.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2017)

It's hard to tell but it looks like a Jack in the Pulpit, they are protected plants where I live.

https://altnature.com/gallery/jackinpulpit.htm


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I never did identify the one above.   Here is another one.  Does anyone know what it is?
> 
> Growing at the edge of the woods, from a tree-like bush about 8 feet tall.



I think it is the American beautyberry.  Here is a link for more information on it.  https://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_caam2.pdf


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2017)

That's it Gemma.  
Boy that was fast!  Thanks! 

Here is something interesting from your link.  I'll start crushing leaves tomorrow. 

_In the early 20th century, farmers would crush the leaves and place them under the harnesses of horses and mules to repel mosquitoes. The farmers rubbed the crushed leaves on themselves to repel mosquitoes and biting bugs. Studies conducted by the Agricultural Research Service has shown two compounds – callicarpenal and intermedeol - are responsible for the repellant._


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2017)

You're welcome NancyNGA.  Wished we had that plant in PA.  What a natural way to repel mosquitoes!


----------

